# Beautiful Relief carved Ash Call



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

My buddy Anthony has out done him self on this one. It is a closed reed distress call Made out of ash. He completely covered it in carvings, The detail is incredible. I (Rick) did the turning, Anthony did the carving, then I took this call to my Dad in Arkansas with me for thanksgiving where he did the painting and final finish. My dad is an amazing woodcarver and artist also and has been Giving Anthony some tips. $65.00 to your Door. Thanks , I almost hope it doesn't sell. Enjoy


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

No I don't sign them because my signing skill is horrible with a wood burner or a dremel. I hate to deface the call.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

WOW !!! Man you can tell someone spent a lot of time with that call!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

very nice call !!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That is a great looking call. I'd be afraid to use that one for fear I would loose it.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

That's a very nice call Rick. Lots of detail.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I'd grab that so fast it would make your head spin if I had $65. That's a real work of art.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Super NICE------sb*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is truly an awesome looking call !!


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks everbody for the kind comments, This call has sold. Thanks Rick


----------

